# prairie 360 engine mods



## Mudder02

lOOKING FOR A PLACE THAT CARRIES P360 ENGINE MODS.. LOOKING TO TUNE HER UP OVER THE WINTER, AND WOULD LIKE TO GET A BIGGER CAM, AND PISTON AND SUCH.. EVEN IF THEY MAKE KITS?


THANKS


----------



## Roboquad

have you checked with our sponsors. DSC would be first....


----------



## Mudder02

No I have not,, But I will 

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

mod it like this


----------



## Mudder02

That thing is bad A!!! Where did you find that one at?


----------



## rmax

i have never found any over to counter stuff for the 360, but you can get the 6 degree timming key, an sleeve the cylinder to 85mm an install a stock brute piston or weisco 11.5 to 1, thats what we did to this 1


----------

